# Sticky  AAAC Corporate Discounts



## Andy

*Jos. A. Bank Corporate Discount*

Good news! We now have our *Jos. A. Bank* Corporate discount back, but better at 40% off* with three more brands added!
*
Men's Wearhouse 40% off*
K&G, *Fashion Superstore 20% off *
*Moores, *_Clothing for Men 40% off *_

You must have more than 100 posts to your credit, just e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know your user name and I'll send you a coupon for use in store. (Men's Wearhouse and Jos. A. Bank can also be used on-line) Please indicate which brand/coupon you are requesting.

* General restrictions applicable to all offers: subject to availability. Selection varies by Store. You must enter in your code at checkout or present this coupon at the relative Tailored Brands store to receive 40% off (or 20% off at K&G) the regular price of retail items. Coupon may be used only once and must be surrendered at time of purchase. Valid for new purchases only. Discount may not be applied to Exceptional Value items, custom clothing, shoes, clearance, layaway, or gift center purchases, special orders, undergarments, alterations, tuxedo rentals or the fees and taxes associated thereto; or toward the purchase of gift cards or TwinHill catalog merchandise. Discount is not combinable with other promotional offers. Coupon is not redeemable for cash or credit and may not be toward payment of Perfect Fit credit card account balances. Customers returning items purchased with this coupon will forfeit the portion of the discount used for those items; the Tailored Brands divisional return policy will apply to the remainder of the purchase. Perfect Fit or Bank Account points are earned only on amount expended by you in connection with the purchase and are deducted for any returns. See coupon for expiration date.


----------



## Andy

*Brooks Brothers Corporate Discount*

The AskAndy Brooks Bros. Corporate discount information got deleted during one of the recent Forum revisions.

If you have more than 100 posts to your credit, just e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know your user name and:

1. If you're applying for a new card, or
2. You want to renew your expired card.

THANKS


----------

